# Name A Hybrid???



## tocarmar (Sep 19, 2007)

I have been breeding mostly Paphs. & would like to know when you can name them? I was looking @ the RHS site app. & it says you have to have a bloom photo to go with the app. What if it is a new hybrid that hasn't been done before & there isn't any bloom photos. I will need some help on this as I have & will be receiving seedlings from my crosses last year.


Tom


----------



## Candace (Sep 19, 2007)

You must bloom them out first to be able register them.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2007)

First one to document bloom of cross they made wins!


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 19, 2007)

I think you only need a photo of a primary hybrid. More complex hybrids you just register. You are on your honor about blooming them first.

There is a form at the RHS website. It is pretty simple. You select a grex name, and you have to select an alternate name as well just in case. You note the parents, describe the bloom very briefly, and there is a spot for when the cross was made (if you know it). The most important part is that you have to affirm that either you originated the cross, or that you have contacted the originator for permission to name it, or that you have exercised due diligence to try and contact the originator and failed. That and your check.


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 19, 2007)

Here is a link to the RHS website to download the form, plus rules for registration:

http://www.rhs.org.uk/seedlist/registration_orchids.asp

Robert


----------



## Kyle (Sep 19, 2007)

Can anyone confirm that you have to bloom it first to register it? That makes sense to me. 

I thought it was you needed a picture of a primary, no picture to register a complex. But you still need to bloom it.

Kyle


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 19, 2007)

Kyle said:


> Can anyone confirm that you have to bloom it first to register it? That makes sense to me.
> 
> I thought it was you needed a picture of a primary, no picture to register a complex. But you still need to bloom it.
> 
> Kyle



That is correct. On the form you need to give a short description of the first flower, and also you need to give the date when you made the cross, and when the first flower bloomed. So without having a bloom on your new hybrid you cannot give this information (without not telling the truth about it).

You only need to submit a picture of a primary cross.

Robert


----------



## Roy (Sep 20, 2007)

I believe that permission from the ORIGINATOR of the cross should be gained or atleased, the courtesy of his/her permission to name the cross. Too many crosses, including one of mine, have been registered by someone flowering the cross. I think its called "Breeders Rights", if not, a moral obligation on the flowerers behalf.


----------



## Roy (Sep 20, 2007)

Drorchid said:


> That is correct. On the form you need to give a short description of the first flower, and also you need to give the date when you made the cross, and when the first flower bloomed. So without having a bloom on your new hybrid you cannot give this information (without not telling the truth about it).
> 
> You only need to submit a picture of a primary cross.
> 
> Robert



I believe, if you are NOT the originator of the cross, you are required to gain the permission of the originator to name the crossing. Too many crosses I know of, including one of mine, have been named without the originators consent. Your name can be revoked by the RHS on advise from the originator if he/she chooses to challange your registration. If this occurs, then your chances of registering another cross may be interesting should the registrar note your incorrect/false previous attempt to register a cross.


----------



## tocarmar (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the help everyone!!! 
It will take me 3-5 years to bloom some of the crosses out, longer for others depending on what species, hybrids where used.

Tom


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 22, 2007)

Candace said:


> You must bloom them out first to be able register them.



I agree!!!!

Ramon


----------

